# Dammit! Steering broke loading this morning



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

My steering been stiff so I lubed it at the motor. It seemed better but when I was loading this morning and cranked the wheel to the left it jammed. I tried to free it and now it doesn't work at all. I already pulled the wheel and the steering box is accessible. The cable is still routed. It appears to have a shaft that attaches to the motor that moves in and out. the boat is a 2006 key west 1720 with a 90 four stroke. Where can I find a replacement or are these repairable? Thanks :thumbdown:


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Unhook the motor from the steering shaft to see if its the motor pivit or cable. If the cable is the problem it can be replaced or the helm and cable can be replaced with a NFB rotary system. The steering shaft can freeze up in the steering tube. To free it you have heat it and pull the shaft out.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Replaced the steering cable on my 2006 Key west 1720 last year. You're going yo have to pull the motor off the transom.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

60hertz said:


> Replaced the steering cable on my 2006 Key west 1720 last year. You're going yo have to pull the motor off the transom.


Did you do it yourself?


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty easy to do, if you have a engine lift. I used chain with 3 grade 8 bolts with a engine lift I rented from outpost. took less than the 4 hrs for the rental. Even with the engine lifted and tilted some, I couldnt get the cable loose so I cut it with bolt cutters. Not hard to do at all.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

chaps said:


> Did you do it yourself?


Yes. Half a day job.

I have access to a hoist, but you can do it with an engine puller or back your boat under a large tree and use a come-a-long....

Pulled engine (you just need to lift it off about a foot or so) by removing the four bolts that go through the transom. Go into the center console and pull the clip off the end of the cable jacket, turn the wheel and the cable will come out.

Unbolt the cable from the motor and take the large nut off the end of the cable on the motor.

Tie a string to the end of the cable that's under the console, the pull the whole assembly through from the motor end.

I took the entire cable assembly to Harborview Marine and they matched it perfectly.

Reinstalation is the reverse of disassembly.

I'm sure I left some steps off.

I also chose to replace all 4 bolts, washers, and nuts that hold the motor to transom.

You'll also need two tubes of 5200 - I like to use the quickset type.

5200 the heck out of the holes through the transom and netween your motor bracket and the transom.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

60hertz said:


> Yes. Half a day job.
> 
> I have access to a hoist, but you can do it with an engine puller or back your boat under a large tree and use a come-a-long....
> 
> ...



Did you remove the whole cable, inner and outer or do you just replace the inner cable? Thanks for the write up


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I remember fishing in my bass boat years ago when my steering broke. I had to sit in the back of the boat and by strength adjust the motor so I could putt back to the boat launch. Replacing was somewhat simple and the cable wasn't real expensive. I'm thinkin it was 125-150 in price but that was over ten years ago


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

chaps said:


> Did you remove the whole cable, inner and outer or do you just replace the inner cable? Thanks for the write up


 The whole thing is one unit - the ferrules on the ends of the outside are pressed on at the factory.

Also, clean the tube on the motor REAL well. Use some fine grit sandpaper wrapped around a wooden dowel, 1/2" dowel I think?????

Also, never put grease on your steering cable or the pushrod that connects to your motor, use a spray lubricant only! I use heavy duty silicone spray after before and after I use the boat.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

The NFB ratary system I used was a whole new cable assembly. It came with the steering shaft already connected to the cable, just had to slide it thur the tube. Just use a 12 guage brush and clean the mess out of the tube before installing the new cable. Once the read is loose, you tie a rope or in my case paracord to the helm side and pull the old cable out while pulling the new cable in. Just measure fron the helm to the gunwale, then to the transom, then to the end of the steering shaft. Then add 1 foot. Here is a website that will show you how. http://www.seastarsolutions.com/products/mechanical-steering/nfb-4-2-rotary-steering/


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

For future reference on cleaning out the steering tube, a 5/8" paddle bit fits down the tube perfectly and will allow you to clean out all the hardened grease before using a brush. Just go slow and straight.


----------

